# Deckhand Job - Orange Beach



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/lab/2886838705.html


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tarver. If I was a young buck I might give it an shot. Getting old sucks. lol!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

kelly1 said:


> Tarver. If I was a young buck I might give it an shot. Getting old sucks. lol!


I'm just waiting on you to give up that darn carpet cleaning business... then we can find something to do productive together. I've nearly given up on the Civil Service after 2 years of trying.


----------



## 1st mate on natural lite (Oct 11, 2011)

what marina can do fill ins for u


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

1st mate on natural lite said:


> what marina can do fill ins for u


It's not my ad... I just posted the link since there's always someone on here looking for that type of job. Sorry


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for looking out. Took a chance and replied to this ad for my son.


----------

